# Where can I get 1 or 2 quality sample T-shirts made with my own design screenprinted on them?



## murphy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey - looking for a company that will print 1 or 2 sample t-shirts with my design screenprinted on them. I checked out one company, but they only offered a medium shirt(need XL) and the image would possible be blurred.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

Ill do it. Not gonna be cheap though. 

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## DISTINKT (Aug 24, 2012)

I can do it as well. $18/ shirt.


----------



## murphy (Mar 21, 2006)

DigitalMayhem said:


> Ill do it. Not gonna be cheap though.
> 
> Sent from my LTEvo.


Here's my email - [email protected]

Do you have a website?


----------



## murphy (Mar 21, 2006)

DISTINKT said:


> I can do it as well. $18/ shirt.


Lets get it done..... here's my email - 
[email protected]

Do you have a website?


----------



## DISTINKT (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes. I have a DTG printer. I will print your shirts for $18 per shirt. I don't believe in screens and messes! You can email me at [email protected]. @roystwr13 & digitalmayhem- if you guys need 1 ups or short order runs, don't hesitate to email me.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

DISTINKT said:


> Yes. I have a DTG printer. I will print your shirts for $18 per shirt. I don't believe in screens and messes! You can email me at [email protected]. @roystwr13 & digitalmayhem- if you guys need 1 ups or short order runs, don't hesitate to email me.


Seeing how the OP wanted screen printing and you are offering DTG I think I will stick with folks that know the difference......


----------



## DISTINKT (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks! I got the email and taking care of Murphy. If you need a small order let me know. If I have a large one i'll send it your way


----------



## amdivoff (Jun 6, 2012)

Why waste energy insulting someone? Let the individual do what he wants and at the price he wants...


----------



## DISTINKT (Aug 24, 2012)

I have WIMS (White Ink Management System), for anyone who is out of the loop. The quality, is the same, if not better than a screen print, and when it prints it doesn't feel raised, like a screen print. You feel the garment. They wash outstanding, and I can do 1 or 1000 shirts. DTG gets every little detail, whereas screen printing, well, not so much. Also, we print in full color. 1 color or 1000 is all the same price. I'm more than happy to help anyone out with short order runs, or large 4 color runs. We are in a digital age, it's nice to have a machine that keeps up with the times. I have no time for negativity.

[email protected].


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks 


Also, please do not question other members pricing in threads. If you have an issue with a post, please click on the Report Bad Post button instead of attacking another members printing process in a thread. Let's keep things professional please.


----------

